# Ireland exchange for Australia



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

We are a couple in our early fifties from N. Ireland planning a holiday in Eastern Australia in July and August in 2006. We have a 2000 Autotrail 2.8jtd 4/5 birth with toilet/shower, cooker with oven, 3 way fridge and flat screen tv. Would like to exchange with a 2/4 birth with toilet/shower and cooker from gold coast Brisbane area. Insurance can be easily arranged with my ins co for less than £40. Photo,s can be supplied along with any other info required.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Try this link

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/classifieds/exchanges.htm


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Scotjimland, Thanks for the link, I will no doubt place an ad, nothing to suit at present. Perhaps an Australian m,h club would be a better bet. Talk soon. PS updated 21 2 06. Arranged


----------

